# A Fuller Bottom with the Brazilian Butt Lift



## Radman1110 (Sep 4, 2011)

Many BBWs are blessed with a large well rounded bottom but many have a bottom that is smaller and less rounded. If a BBW desires a fuller rounder bottom there is a relatively new cosmetic procedure available called the Brazilian Butt Lift. The procedure has gained considerable popularity with excellent long lasting results where the cosmetic process is actually well suited for BBWs where extra body fat is necessary for better results.

The Brazilian butt lift is a type of butt augmentation procedure which results in a youthful, prominent, perky buttocks and a more sensual body profile. People of all ages and sizes are having the butt lift procedure. A cosmetic surgeon removes fat from selected areas of your body, purifies the fat, then reinjects selected donor fat cells into your buttocks. The process of fat reinjection involves scores or hundreds of injections. The procedure is designed to fill the upper quadrant of the buttocks so that the butt appears lifted and perky. It has been documented that many BBWs have had the procedure with excellent results. In fact, if one is too skinny they would be required to gain at least 20 lbs before the procedure. The procedure can be costly but the results can be dramatic with very few complications.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 4, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> Many BBW’s are blessed with a large well rounded bottom but many have a bottom that is smaller and less rounded. If a BBW desires a fuller rounder bottom there is a relatively new cosmetic procedure available called the “Brazilian Butt Lift”. The procedure has gained considerable popularity with excellent long lasting results where the cosmetic process is actually well suited for BBW’s where extra body fat is necessary for better results.
> 
> The Brazilian butt lift is a type of butt augmentation procedure which results in a youthful, prominent, perky buttocks and a more sensual body profile. People of all ages and sizes are having the butt lift procedure. A cosmetic surgeon removes fat from selected areas of your body, purifies the fat, then reinjects selected donor fat cells into your buttocks. The process of fat reinjection involves scores or hundreds of injections. The procedure is designed to fill the upper quadrant of the buttocks so that the butt appears lifted and perky. It has been documented that many BBW’s have had the procedure with excellent results. In fact, if one is too skinny they would be required to gain at least 20 lbs before the procedure. The procedure can be costly but the results can be dramatic with very few complications.





:doh:

A lot of the BBWs i know (QTPie, Golden, Lushes, i mean do i really need to name names? QTPie in particular, always been a fan of hers, and this discussion about "bottoms" brings her to mind) really have REMARKABLY beautiful posteriors. Surgery would only mess it up!

These arent "BBWs/SSBBWs that feel unconfortable with their body and genuinely want a WLS or surgery," either (for those women shoudl do what they feel they want to do without fear of judgement,) these are natural, confident, beautiful BBWs and surgery would honestly mess up their beautiful figure! Much like tummy tucks mess up a lot of some women that have a shape, they look weird and artificial afterwards.

Just sayin.

:huh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, darn. I thought this was gonna be a wrestling thread.


----------



## Tina (Sep 4, 2011)

I propose that a large test group of men should try this out first, before it's even suggested to women.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 4, 2011)

Just do some damn squats instead of paying $$$$$$. Geez.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 4, 2011)

I have an ample derriere so I thankfully won't be requiring "hundreds of injections," but, pray, where does one find this documentation of which you speak regarding the success of this procedure on BBWs, specifically? I should like to read that. I should like to very much.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 4, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> Many BBWs are blessed with a large well rounded bottom but many have a bottom that is smaller and less rounded. If a BBW desires a fuller rounder bottom there is a relatively new cosmetic procedure available called the Brazilian Butt Lift. The procedure has gained considerable popularity with excellent long lasting results where the cosmetic process is actually well suited for BBWs where extra body fat is necessary for better results.
> 
> The Brazilian butt lift is a type of butt augmentation procedure which results in a youthful, prominent, perky buttocks and a more sensual body profile. People of all ages and sizes are having the butt lift procedure. A cosmetic surgeon removes fat from selected areas of your body, purifies the fat, then reinjects selected donor fat cells into your buttocks. The process of fat reinjection involves scores or hundreds of injections. The procedure is designed to fill the upper quadrant of the buttocks so that the butt appears lifted and perky. It has been documented that many BBWs have had the procedure with excellent results. In fact, if one is too skinny they would be required to gain at least 20 lbs before the procedure. The procedure can be costly but the results can be dramatic with very few complications.




I will if you will.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread is just a flip-side of the same coin that tells women that they'd be happier if they were thinner. I wonder how many threads on Dimensions call for surgical modification especially since this one specifies that it's extra special for BBWs by the OP. 

Options, options...boy do we have options.

I call for some penis enlargement threads. CHOP CHOP!!!


----------



## Tina (Sep 4, 2011)

Ms. Pearl, I'm not sure about putting the word "penis" in the same sentence with "chop, chop!"...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2011)

Tina said:


> Ms. Pearl, I'm not sure about putting the word "penis" in the same sentence with "chop, chop!"...


Whoopsie????? It was no accident.


----------



## Tina (Sep 4, 2011)

. . . . .


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 4, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> Many BBWs are blessed with a large well rounded bottom but many have a bottom that is smaller and less rounded. If a BBW desires a fuller rounder bottom there is a relatively new cosmetic procedure available called the Brazilian Butt Lift. The procedure has gained considerable popularity with excellent long lasting results where the cosmetic process is actually well suited for BBWs where extra body fat is necessary for better results.
> 
> The Brazilian butt lift is a type of butt augmentation procedure which results in a youthful, prominent, perky buttocks and a more sensual body profile. People of all ages and sizes are having the butt lift procedure. A cosmetic surgeon removes fat from selected areas of your body, purifies the fat, then reinjects selected donor fat cells into your buttocks. The process of fat reinjection involves scores or hundreds of injections. The procedure is designed to fill the upper quadrant of the buttocks so that the butt appears lifted and perky. It has been documented that many BBWs have had the procedure with excellent results. In fact, if one is too skinny they would be required to gain at least 20 lbs before the procedure. The procedure can be costly but the results can be dramatic with very few complications.


 
Well, come on, brother! I've gallons of fat to spare in my tummy and I'm sure that once I've beautified my buttocks to your liking, we can use the excess to enlarge your penis.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 4, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> Many BBWs are blessed ...... very few complications.



Here is a site about penis enlargement with some awesome in depth videos of the procedure! To really demonstrate your commitment to going under the knife you should probably pony up for this. When your done you can display your massive frankenpenis here and see who bites on getting the butt lift.

http://www.penilecosmeticsurgery.com/


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, come on, brother! I've gallons of fat to spare in my tummy and I'm sure that once I've beautified my buttocks to your liking, we can use the excess to enlarge your penis.



Most men are actually fatheads, so simply transferring fat from the upper head to the lower head should accomplish the enlargement without the need for a donor.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 4, 2011)

It's so funny how years ago, a woman would be made fun of because she had a big butt. It was the rage to have large breasts but a flat or small butt (Well, other than the invention of the bustle centuries before). Sir Mix Alot, Jlo, and Serena Williams all have inspired a new craze and so many women everywhere want to have that big round butt that points to the heavens! What a long way we have come! LOL

So what's next? Will a big round belly be the new craze? Hmm...


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 4, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I have an ample derriere so I thankfully won't be requiring "hundreds of injections," but, pray, where does one find this documentation of which you speak regarding the success of this procedure on BBWs, specifically? I should like to read that. I should like to very much.



The procedure is not specifically intended for BBW's you just need to have enough extra body fat to do the procedure. A friend of mine that is a plastic surgeon told me about the procedure and said he has seen patients up to 250lbs and had around 8lbs of body fat repositioned.

A few sites to find information: www.plasticsurgeryportal.com
www.realself.com/brazilian-butt-lift www.plasticsurgery.com


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 4, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Here is a site about penis enlargement with some awesome in depth videos of the procedure! To really demonstrate your commitment to going under the knife you should probably pony up for this. When your done you can display your massive frankenpenis here and see who bites on getting the butt lift.
> 
> http://www.penilecosmeticsurgery.com/



What do you mean? There is no mention of penis enlargement in the initial thread. Speaking of plastic surgery for me, I am considering getting lipo sculpting on my waist.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 4, 2011)

Man oh man do I *love* it when we're all reminded that we're never good enough; something needs to be done about these incessant, illogical, ignorant, underground beliefs that we're all our own person and should be proud of who we are.

Take suit. Find a knife and another person to make you what you should really be! Stop living in Bizarro World, where you're an individual with a unique display of self (including mind, body and soul) and become _one_ with the rest of us. You must look like us, talk like us, act like us.. you must *be* us!

/Extreme Sarcasm


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 4, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> What do you mean? There is no mention of penis enlargement in the initial thread. Speaking of plastic surgery for me, I am considering getting lipo sculpting on my waist.



Let me xsplainify, you will usually get a bad reaction when you tell the womenfolk here that they should get their butts lifted to be more pleasing to you. You are also not on one of the protected boards where your post would be somewhat insulated from the backlash it deserves. Thusly, they began to question the size and usefulness of your manhood and insinuated that it should be enhanced to meet their expectations. Also, not all BBWs are "blessed" to have the posterior of your choice and your recommendation that they go under the knife if quite degrading.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> The procedure is not specifically intended for BBW's you just need to have enough extra body fat to do the procedure. A friend of mine that is a plastic surgeon told me about the procedure and said he has seen patients up to 250lbs and had around 8lbs of body fat repositioned.
> 
> A few sites to find information: www.plasticsurgeryportal.com
> www.realself.com/brazilian-butt-lift www.plasticsurgery.com


Do you get kickbacks for advertising for him?

EDT: You know what I find really pathetic? The website is realself for plastic surgery. Really. Wow.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 4, 2011)

I like my ass just the way it is. Wish I could say the same for your penis, er, face.


----------



## penguin (Sep 5, 2011)

I definitely don't need a fuller bottom. It's big enough, round enough, and perky enough as it is. I was admiring it in the mirror before actually. I'm very happy with it how it is.


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 5, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> Man oh man do I *love* it when we're all reminded that we're never good enough; something needs to be done about these incessant, illogical, ignorant, underground beliefs that we're all our own person and should be proud of who we are.
> 
> Take suit. Find a knife and another person to make you what you should really be! Stop living in Bizarro World, where you're an individual with a unique display of self (including mind, body and soul) and become _one_ with the rest of us. You must look like us, talk like us, act like us.. you must *be* us!
> 
> /Extreme Sarcasm



I have to be like you? Sorry, no thanks!


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 5, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I like my ass just the way it is. Wish I could say the same for your penis, er, face.



Wow! That sounds so mature. Do you have facts to back up that staement?


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 5, 2011)

These ass lifts, penis removal and fat head transplant cosmetic surgeries will NEVER compare to the natural BBWs that are on here that i mentioned up top as the first reply to this thread. I think CP had a good suggestion of purreeing penii into a type of paste, or "cast" that could then be used to amputate into the butt, if they were large enough (the women, as alluded to by Radman.) 

"Butt Implants" (Jenny Jones show episode) still look tacky
and QTPIE BBWModel should be the spokesperson for NATURAL, non-penis material adultered dairierres.

Natural beats artificial here. You should be advocating the "Wondr butt" panties, much like the "wonder bra" so that everyone KNOWS you are trying to compensate for something that fuller, sexier BBWs have. As far as knives and cutting open? Doesnt seem necessary.

This was a weird topic to begin with. Your ass would be numb from plastic and could maybe pop, like silicone implants in boobs? Confused. Ass is the gluteus maximus, and thats muscle, soo.. something seems wrong here.

"Feeding" could then be used to enlarge the penis caste, as a base for the glutes. ...........................Yeah, this could work.


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2011)

Ya' know. I AM feeling a little down about my lack of ass. Maybe this is the thing for me?!? Whadda ya' think, ladies! 

:doh:

On a more serious note, just imagine I said something that would get me infracted to the op. Thanks.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 5, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> I have to be like you? Sorry, no thanks!



LOL. Wow, dude. Clueless, much?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 5, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> LOL. Wow, dude. Clueless, much?



Well, he certainly doesn't get sarcasm or that telling women they need ass surgery means he'll get a negative response.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 5, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Well, he certainly doesn't get sarcasm or that telling women they need ass surgery means he'll get a negative response.



You should take him up on his offer, though. Just think, you can shape yourself exactly like you... no wait, he sees fit! Think of the [dis]opportunities! There's a little bit of Brazilian in all of us waiting to be surgically lifted out.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 5, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> You should take him up on his offer, though. Just think, you can shape yourself exactly like you... no wait, he sees fit! Think of the [dis]opportunities! There's a little bit of Brazilian in all of us waiting to be surgically lifted out.



IDK, next he'll be telling me I need new boobs, and then I really won't be able to buy a bra.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 5, 2011)

The only thing I need to lift my butt is a pair of strong hands.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2011)

hello old friend


----------



## imfree (Sep 5, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> The only thing I need to lift my butt is a pair of strong hands.



^&#)(*#%#@!!! Repper battery is @$#%^!)(* dead again! 

View attachment REPPER Battery Charging.jpg


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> The only thing I need to lift my butt is a pair of strong hands.



I would Brazilian Butt Lift your butt this way whenever you wish.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 6, 2011)

imfree said:


> ^&#)(*#%#@!!! Repper battery is @$#%^!)(* dead again!



That's ok, I can never rep you either. You know, I don't know what to think about a system that always wants you to 'spread it around'.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 6, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> That's ok, I can never rep you either. You know, I don't know what to think about a system that always wants you to 'spread it around'.



I tried to rep you, too. But since I haven't spread it around too much (what can I say, my parents raised me very conservatively), I'll just say, brava, madam, brava.


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> That's ok, I can never rep you either. You know, I don't know what to think about a system that always wants you to 'spread it around'. *



[email protected](k that Rep system, you know I got A Heart Full Of Rep for you, Rep system or not!



* I'm not that kinda' guy, I can only Rep people or posts I like.


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Do you get kickbacks for advertising for him?
> 
> EDT: You know what I find really pathetic? The website is realself for plastic surgery. Really. Wow.



No I do not. It appears you despise cosmetic surgery. Did you know that money made from cosmetic surgery goes into research and development of new technology and techniques to give people who really need it a second chance to live a normal life? For example, the advancement of cosmetic techniques to repair disfigured veterans from combat and IEDs, the reconstruction of survivors from breast cancer, and reconstruction of badly disfigured burn victims, all benefit from the advancement of cosmetic surgery. In fact, I have a relative a surgeon in dermatology that does reconstructive skin grafts on young children suffering from severe 3rd degree burns. I myself marvel in amazement on what is possible by a cosmetic surgeon. I believe if someone wants or needs cosmetic surgery they have the right to do so because we live in a country based on having a choice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> No I do not. It appears you despise cosmetic surgery. Did you know that money made from cosmetic surgery goes into research and development of new technology and techniques to give people who really need it a second chance to live a normal life? For example, the advancement of cosmetic techniques to repair disfigured veterans from combat and IEDs, the reconstruction of survivors from breast cancer, and reconstruction of badly disfigured burn victims, all benefit from the advancement of cosmetic surgery. In fact, I have a relative a surgeon in dermatology that does reconstructive skin grafts on young children suffering from severe 3rd degree burns. I myself marvel in amazement on what is possible by a cosmetic surgeon. I believe if someone wants or needs cosmetic surgery they have the right to do so because we live in a country based on having a choice.


Sorry, try again. I don't despise cosmetic surgery. I despise doctors who, and the entire industry which preys for profit on anyone who believes that they're unacceptable or incomplete unless they go under the knife for the latest trend.

You'd have to be delusional to think that anyone with more than one synapse would resent the kind of procedures that give the injured, recovering or disfigured their lives back. To try to compare any of that to the procedure in the OP is dishonest and misleading. 

Anyone who has any surgical procedure done surely has the right to, but that's not the subject of your original statement. You sir, whether you are paid or not, are a shill for unethical medical predators and procedures and I pity any woman who would be involved with a man who'd suggest or recommend that to her. 

Speaking of choices, it certainly is yours to post and mine to counterpost. God bless America.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2011)

Seriously, CP, shame on you for being critical of unnecessary surgery that promotes bodily self-hate and an impossible ideal. Without the vanity of people who have money we wouldn't be able to help ugly people!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Seriously, CP, shame on you for being critical of unnecessary surgery that promotes bodily self-hate and an impossible ideal. Without the vanity of people who have money we wouldn't be able to help ugly people!


mea glutius maxima culpa


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 6, 2011)

Now CP, you're just being selfish. You buy yourself a big ole new Brazilian ass so some poor kid can get a better skin graft. CAN'T YOU JUST THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Now CP, you're just being selfish. You buy yourself a big ole new Brazilian ass so some poor kid can get a better skin graft. CAN'T YOU JUST THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I already found someone quite beautiful the former web model BBW Nadya!:smitten: 

View attachment Sexy-Outside3.jpg


View attachment OnFire19.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 6, 2011)

I really hope those pics are yours but they're probably going to get pulled anyway.


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Sorry, try again. I don't despise cosmetic surgery. I despise doctors who, and the entire industry which preys for profit on anyone who believes that they're unacceptable or incomplete unless they go under the knife for the latest trend.
> 
> You'd have to be delusional to think that anyone with more than one synapse would resent the kind of procedures that give the injured, recovering or disfigured their lives back. To try to compare any of that to the procedure in the OP is dishonest and misleading.
> 
> ...



You still don't get it. Why would someone invest money into new technology if you could not make a profit from it? Think about it. I happen to know how the system operates since I work in the pharmaceutical industry coming up with new ideas for drugs to improve peoples lives and make a lot of money.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 7, 2011)

Casting Pearls point














Radman's head


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> You still don't get it. Why would someone invest money into new technology if you could not make a profit from it? Think about it. I happen to know how the system operates since I work in the pharmaceutical industry coming up with new ideas for drugs to improve peoples lives and make a lot of money.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Chimpi (Sep 7, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> You still don't get it. Why would someone invest money into new technology if you could not make a profit from it? Think about it. I happen to know how the system operates since I work in the pharmaceutical industry coming up with new ideas for drugs to improve peoples lives and make a lot of money.



You, sir, are the one who does not get it.
Investing money into new technology is one thing.
Investing money into a new technology to make profits is another thing.
Investing money into a "new" technology to alter the bodies of women whilst sending relentless messages of self-hatred and long-term, often permanent body image issues (which is certainly not a new technology nor a new form of body enhancement)... and then reaping a profit in the end is a whole pile of shit. Not just to me, but to the lot (or at least plenty) of us.

You seem to have mastered the art of degradation, as well as remain clueless to its side effects.

Think about it.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> You, sir, are the one who does not get it.
> Investing money into new technology is one thing.
> Investing money into a new technology to make profits is another thing.
> Investing money into a "new" technology to alter the bodies of women whilst sending relentless messages of self-hatred and long-term, often permanent body image issues (which is certainly not a new technology nor a new form of body enhancement)... and then reaping a profit in the end is a whole pile of shit. Not just to me, but to the lot (or at least plenty) of us.
> ...



He's also got some skill with guilt tripping.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> ^&#)(*#%#@!!! Repper battery is @$#%^!)(* dead again!



Got her for ya, pal!


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Got her for ya, pal!



Thanks, DaddyOh! Just wait 'til I get those tired old Ni-Cad's out of that Repper and "turn over a new leaf" by replacing them with LIon's

*Nissan Leaf runs on Lithium Ion batteries. 

View attachment nissan-leaf-battery.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone else cringe at the thought of actually sitting on bum implants? All I can envision is them exploding if I sit down too hard...


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> For example, the advancement of cosmetic techniques to repair disfigured veterans from combat and IEDs .



Vets With Great Asses! "I went to war and all I got was this amazing, full, lifted butt! Oh, and PTSD, but mostly, the butt."

I think I saw that on Montel.

www.cuckoo.com


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 7, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Does anyone else cringe at the thought of actually sitting on bum implants? All I can envision is them exploding if I sit down too hard...



I have this vision of sort of sliding around on them, as though one were sitting on jello.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think I could tolerate having any kind of implant in me. I know I would fuck with it all time and probably mess it up.


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 7, 2011)

Chimpi-I guess you have a right to an opinion, which is nothing more or nothing less. Do I care? No!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 8, 2011)

I would like to have a bigger bum, but I am going to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 8, 2011)

Why waste money on expensive surgery when you can get these at a fraction of the cost?
http://www.lovemybubbles.com/land-padded-panties.shtml

Does anyone remember the King of the Hill episode where Hank got the butt implants, and during the lawn mower race, Dale stabbed Hank in the ass? What a mess:huh::huh:


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so I read the original thread and then I read people jumping to the defensive immediately why do we do that... he didn't say everyone should go out and get one he's just talking about a procedure... maybe I am reading it incorrectly, but I am not taking offensive at the thread itself there are BBW's who don't like this or that about themselves and would like to fix it, its the same with any woman big or small... on the flip side though if any girl or even guy would like to get the procedure done please message me I am willing to give a donation of fat as I have plenty to go around


----------



## Fox (Sep 8, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> It's so funny how years ago, a woman would be made fun of because she had a big butt. It was the rage to have large breasts but a flat or small butt (Well, other than the invention of the bustle centuries before). Sir Mix Alot, Jlo, and Serena Williams all have inspired a new craze and so many women everywhere want to have that big round butt that points to the heavens!



Well, it is Brazil..


----------



## DevilynStJames (Oct 19, 2011)

Fish said:


> Ya' know. I AM feeling a little down about my lack of ass. Maybe this is the thing for me?!? Whadda ya' think, ladies!
> 
> :doh:
> 
> On a more serious note, just imagine I said something that would get me infracted to the op. Thanks.



your ass is just fine huni x


----------

